# Looking for a old BHM stuffing story from BellyBuilders



## SSBBW1973 (Apr 20, 2012)

I think the name of the story was "The Jock" or that was the authors name. It was about a jock being constantly stuffed by eating contests, friends and a coach for a football team or something like that. He gained a lot in only a couple of days with the use of some sort of gaining drug. One meal was at a girlfriends (?) family house where the whole family stuffed him. The ending meal consisted of pancakes and sausages with the coach having to feed him. I think it was an "iffy" gay romance story between the jock and the coach but no sex? I don't know for sure I just really like the way the author described the stuffing. Gay/straight/bi ... it's all good so long as it's written well.

It's an old story I know I read several years ago and I'm pretty sure I read it over on BellyBuilders.com but they now require you to register and wait for approval in order to view their forums where they now keep their stories. Unfortunately, I've been waiting for almost a week for approval. I've tried searching here and google key words I remember in the story but get nothing. So I'm hoping someone has a copy of it to send me or post or know where I can find it.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## SSBBW1973 (May 11, 2012)

NVM, found it. For anyone wanting to know it was called 'Binge' by Skinny Guy.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (May 12, 2012)

I'm sorry if you've been waiting awhile. There's generally only one person processing the applications - me - and I work full time, so I don't always get the opportunity to check the applications daily.

When I read through the applications, I check that the email address didn't bounce (the system sends an email saying "Your application is pending".. and that the reason for joining is filled in with something that makes sense. Some people fill in reasons that could be copied into any site or they randomly bang away on the keyboard.

The reason I have manual review of registrations in place to view content is because people felt uneasy about their content being indexed by Google and due to several articles in the media when the policy was enacted that were drawing unfavourable light to gaining and related pursuits.

If your application has still not been processed, you may PM me here with your chosen username or email address details or reply to the notification email you received from the messageboard.


----------

